# Shaving blades



## joemate (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi all, 

I assume gillette fusion blades are available in Dubai? If so, what kind of price are they? similar to the UK or much more/less?

If not, what other brands are?

I'm just making a list of things to stock up on before moving!

Thanks,
J


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Stock up mate! You can get them here but they are not cheap. I don't use them myself I use Gillette III and I always bring them from UK


----------



## joemate (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Engineer, thanks for the warning, much appreciated!

Anything else you can suggest to stock up on?


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Nowt is cheap here mate, you can get most things here that you can buy in the UK but you do pay a lot more for them. If you have a particular type of shower gel or anything like that you may not beable to get here, silly things like that you have to think of and real sausages you will struggle to get!


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

joemate said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I assume gillette fusion blades are available in Dubai? If so, what kind of price are they? similar to the UK or much more/less?
> 
> ...


Really, you use that ?

How much does this cost in the UK ?


----------



## joemate (Apr 25, 2012)

What, the fusion blades? 

They are not cheap at about £14 for 8 blades, but each blade lasts me just about 1 month and I've tried many other blades and they are no better (for me personally).


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Apart from petrol everything is much more expensive, expect a few bits and bobs on the way home for work to clock in at 30 quid each time! Try and pack "functional" clothes too places like Next, M&S, Debenhams are all dearer and often have the cheaper UK price tag swinging from them too.


----------



## joemate (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Mr Rossi- Coincidently there is a 'next' sale on the 14th, so I'll pop in there for a few bits if I get time (if the hardcore shoppers who get there at 5am don't snap it all up!)


----------



## OfftoSharjah (Mar 14, 2012)

joemate said:


> What, the fusion blades?
> 
> They are not cheap at about £14 for 8 blades, but each blade lasts me just about 1 month and I've tried many other blades and they are no better (for me personally).


That's reassuring to hear.... It's cheaper than the same in Aus $28 (£18.43). By the sound of things, it's generally cheaper for people from the land down under? any Aussies have any other comparisons based on personal experience?


----------



## minimal (Jul 26, 2011)

Mc Donalds is cheaper than the UK (thank god!)


----------



## joemate (Apr 25, 2012)

yes I found that for happy meals which my daughter unfortunately loves!


----------

